# What's so special about Panerai?



## Sean R (Oct 2, 2009)

What's so special about Panerai? I'm amazed by the likes of Rolex, Patek Phillippe, Audemars Piguet, Ulysse Nardin, etc. but I don't get why Panerai is so special. All Panerais look alike, with the same black dial, an oversized case, and most of the time a leather strap. And the giant shoulder guard over the crown. Why is the Panerai fanbase so large? And what makes their dials glow and how long does that glow last from when the timepiece is created? It's weird. I have reasons to be amazed by some other brands, but all I know about Panerai is that it was italian now it's in Switzerland.


----------



## link2derek (Jul 8, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Sean R! This question has been asked before (more than a few times), and the best thing I can tell you is that many Panerai collectors and enthusiasts felt the same way that you do now when they first encountered the brand. And now those same people have 2 or 3 or 20 Pannies.

Personally, I like the simplicity (I'm kind of a minimalist -- I think less is more), and I like the styling (_especially_ the crown guard on the Luminors).

_*D*_

P.S. Besides, something (subconsciously maybe) must have captured your attention if you're posting about them. ;-)


----------



## jaytaylor (Mar 25, 2008)

I'll tell you what's so special about Panerai -

Excellent for building arm mass, 
You dont need glasses to read the time, 
Can be use as a blunt weapon if attacked or attacking,
Great for absorbing excess cash,
Have an awesume selection of straps, studs, rubber, whips etc,
Crown guard lever tip is excellent for cleaning under your nails.

Seriously, what else can you want in a watch?

I disliked Panerai at first, did not get the design or popularity at all....then.....it started to grow on me like a wart, not sure why or what but it just started to ooouze X-factor, the simplicity was genius.....now I have a couple and I love em.

As for the other watches, no more sea dweller, just a bunch of drawer dwellers.


----------



## Astronaut (Jul 29, 2009)

Correct me if I'm wrong, but, don't they use their own in-house movements on a lot, if not all, of their watches?


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

In-house movements are only for a few models. More than half of the models have a modified Valjoux movement.


----------



## Dave T (Feb 11, 2006)

Sean R,

First, welcome to the forum.

I felt the same way a few years ago, I just didn’t get it. Then I went to a watch GTG and happened to be sitting next to someone who was wearing a Panerai (I think it was a 005). 

We started chatting and he let me wear the watch for a few minutes, big mistake! Towards the end of the GTG I asked if I could wear it again and he started laughing, two weeks later I went out and bought my first Panerai.

In addition to what others have mentioned about the simplicity of the dial layout I will also mention the quality and fit/finish of the watch, very well made and solid feeling. And not all Panerai's look alike, if you look across the product offering you will see that there is a large variety of models, different dials, different cases, etc.

Panerai also has a very interesting history which I am just starting to learn about.

And this may seem a bit weird until you start getting involved with some of the Panerai forums but the people who wear Panerai are some of the nicest, friendliest, helpful I have ever met. There is a very strong community spirit with Panerai owners. I realize that doesn’t mean anything if you are just looking at specs on one watch compared to another but it’s a special kind of fanbase.

Give one a try!

Dave


----------



## Watch_guy (Jun 26, 2008)

I'm surprised how many people did not like them at first. For me it was like at first sight. I saw one about 11 years ago and din't know what Panerai was, but I liked it. 
It's the same reason they make so many different cars. It's not for everyone. I think a lot of people convince themselves that they like them because of the cult following. I have seen many a collector come and go because it was just a passing interest for them. 
The only thing I have ever questioned was the price, but I have gotten over that, and with the price increases of other brands I feel they are fairly priced.
There's something about them, and if you "get it", great! If not, don't try to convince yourself to like them.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:think: That question could be said about a lot of other brands as well. Your
either drawn to them or not.


----------



## Amyn (Jul 14, 2009)

I was never into watches until recently and when I saw a Panerai I had to have one. 

It has that "je ne sais quoi" quality about it. Simple clean simple lines. Solid construction and limited production. 

Yes many of them have heavily modified Swiss ETA movements, but I still love them.


----------



## Watch_guy (Jun 26, 2008)

Watchbreath said:


> :think: That question could be said about a lot of other brands as well. Your
> either drawn to them or not.


Couldn't agree more, but for some reason people almost force themselves sometimes to like Panerai. It's like everyone drinking a certain type of drink. I know people that drink Martini's that don't like vodka or gin, it's just "cool" to drink one.


----------



## AAH (Oct 17, 2007)

I never really thought about purchasing a Panerai until I was at a local watch boutique and the sales guy asked me if I had ever tried one on before. So we went to the case and he handed me a 111 and I just got it! I loved the simplicity and the style! They are truly a unique brand and only select individuals recognize the brand&#8230; The bottom line is you either get it or your don't.. You will never know until you try one on..


----------



## kiwidj (Sep 24, 2007)

AAH said:


> The bottom line is your either get it or your don't.. You will never know until you try one on..


Indeed. :-!


----------



## grippys (Jul 4, 2008)

aah said:


> i never really thought about purchasing a panerai until i was at a local watch boutique and the sales guy asked me if i had ever tried one on before. So we went to the case and he handed me a 111 and i just got it! I loved the simplicity and the style! They are truly a unique brand and only select individuals recognize the brand&#8230; the bottom line is your either get it or your don't.. You will never know until you try one on..


+1 :-!:-!


----------



## Dr. Robert (Jun 10, 2008)

YO! If it's good enough for Stallone, it's good enough for me!


----------



## Verdi (Aug 10, 2009)

I was always into watches and Panerai intrigued me with their different look and style. You love it or you hate it.
I think this is what attracts most of us 'cos they are something different in the world of watches. 
I also feel good that not everyone knows about them. 
Watch out cos its an addiction. Once you buy one you might end up wanting more and more.


----------



## skyworker (Aug 27, 2007)

They look like no other watch in the industry, they are original and true trendsetters when it comes to timepieces


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:think: Last I heard, he had over 500.


Dr. Robert said:


> YO! If it's good enough for Stallone, it's good enough for me!


----------



## link2derek (Jul 8, 2008)

Watchbreath said:


> :think: Last I heard, he had over 500.


Nothing exceeds like excess!!!!!

_*D*_


----------



## Jamal (Sep 21, 2009)

link2derek said:


> Nothing exceeds like excess!!!!!
> 
> _*D*_


Perhaps he got spares also :-!


----------



## Nicky G (Oct 22, 2007)

At first I was like... wtf, I don't get it? I also have smaller wrists, so the 44mm+ models always seemed "out of reach".

But then I realized they made 40mm models. I tried one on. I absolutely fell in love with the bold simplicity of the watch, totally unlike any other brand, not an homage, "their own thing" through and through.

And I had to have one.

Sadly, my 40m PAM 48 had to go back as it was losing too much time. But no question, it is my daily wearer, more than any of my other watches. As soon as it gets back it will have a couple more fine straps waiting for it, and I will love it even more.

:-!


----------



## mike1g (Sep 28, 2006)

I definitely fall into that category that at first glance didn't really quite get it. As well as the category of folks who have smaller wrists and was unaware that they made 40mm. But everything everyone here says is so true. I like the fact that not everyone who sees it is going to know what it is. Everyone and their dog knows what my Sea Dweller is (or at least that its a Rolex). And I am not one to really want to shout out "hey, pricey watch over here". I love the fact that (most) of them are very simple and elegantly designed. For some reason I have fallen in love with the look of the crown guard (they should pay the person who came up with that a BIG bonus). And being a very collectible piece doesn't hurt one bit. 

Recently, I went to Tourneau and the guy helping me there asked what I was looking for. I told him I would like to try on some PAM 40mm's but it did not appear his store had any. Apparently they don't carry them at that store because there is already an AD downtown. Anyway, he pulls up the sleeve on his suit jacket and reveals a PAM 69. Took it off and said "try it on". D'OH!!!

My first PAM (0050) arrives tomorrow around 10:30AM.


----------



## Watchbreath (Feb 12, 2006)

:-d They have a way of doing that to people.


mike1g said:


> I definitely fall into that category that at first glance didn't really quite get it. As well as the category of folks who have smaller wrists and was unaware that they made 40mm. But everything everyone here says is so true. I like the fact that not everyone who sees it is going to know what it is. Everyone and their dog knows what my Sea Dweller is (or at least that its a Rolex). And I am not one to really want to shout out "hey, pricey watch over here". I love the fact that (most) of them are very simple and elegantly designed. For some reason I have fallen in love with the look of the crown guard (they should pay the person who came up with that a BIG bonus). And being a very collectible piece doesn't hurt one bit.
> 
> Recently, I went to Tourneau and the guy helping me there asked what I was looking for. I told him I would like to try on some PAM 40mm's but it did not appear his store had any. Apparently they don't carry them at that store because there is already an AD downtown. Anyway, he pulls up the sleeve on his suit jacket and reveals a PAM 69. Took it off and said "try it on". D'OH!!!
> 
> My first PAM (0050) arrives tomorrow around 10:30AM.


----------



## Halewah (Sep 13, 2009)

Sean R said:


> What's so special about Panerai? I'm amazed by the likes of Rolex, Patek Phillippe, Audemars Piguet, Ulysse Nardin, etc. but I don't get why Panerai is so special. All Panerais look alike, with the same black dial, an oversized case, and most of the time a leather strap. And the giant shoulder guard over the crown. Why is the Panerai fanbase so large? And what makes their dials glow and how long does that glow last from when the timepiece is created? It's weird. I have reasons to be amazed by some other brands, but all I know about Panerai is that it was italian now it's in Switzerland.


Sean, the proof is in the pudding....try one on, you might like what you see. :-!


----------



## CRT (Jul 7, 2007)

I am not amazed just by Rolex, Patek Phillippe, Audemars Piguet, Ulysse Nardin, etc. But hey different strokes for different folks - if you have to ask why you should like something then you don't like it.
Personally I think all of these watches have fantastic craftmanship and the Panerai appeals to me - I am simple ;-)


----------



## Nick1959 (Oct 3, 2009)

Now I want one. I think being in this forum is no good for my economic well being.


----------



## joehwrfc (Jul 29, 2009)

i think the special thing about panerai and im sure its been mentioned countless times before is the people who collect panerai, in my experience they are the best group of watch collectors around! panerai's are lovely watches, well made and they look totally great Imo, almost nothing catches the eye like a panerai, but yes they are expensive and not everyone knows about them! 

the other great thing about panerai is the straps!!!!!! almost everyone who has a panerai loves collecting straps as well!

ive loved panerai for years but only now am i able to afford them and my first pam (111) arrives in a couple of weeks, ive already got an after market strap waiting for it and im planning for my second pam (210) already! this seems to be a common occurrence 

the Paneristi have been great offering me advice and pics through out my choice and i couldnt be happier! 

joe


----------



## Mize (Feb 28, 2008)

I generally lurk and check out the photos in the Panerai forum since I don't have one. Good God, I want one bad!


----------



## Strandvaskeren (Nov 10, 2008)

One of the things I love about Panerais is that it "flies under the radar". If you win the lottery, buying a Ferrari and a Rolex (or maybe a Porsche and a Patek instead) is probably the first thing many think of. Now they are all 4 very strong brands, very nice items, and have very real fans, but if you see a guy with a Ferrari and a Rolex, you don't know if he's a true enthusiast or just someone rich. On the other hand, if you see someone with a Caterham and a Panerai you KNOW he didn't just buy those due to lack of imagination, he will be a true Caterham and Panerai fan.

I'm not trying to offend any Rolex fans out there, I'm certain that Rolex fans are every bit as enthusiastic about their watches as Panerai fans are about Panerais, but if you see someone with a Rolex you have no idea if it's a diehard fan or just someone that inherited some cash and bought a Rolex because it's a brand he (and his neighbors) recognize. If you see someone with a Panerai on his wrist, you KNOW you've found a paneristi.. :-d


----------



## VMM (Dec 24, 2008)

They're just gorgeous watches. I will have one soon... it's just I've already bought 3 Doxa's and a ceramic GMT Master II this year. Have stayed away from my local AD because I know I will not be able to resist one if it's there. I've been eyeing the 111 because I love the idea of the display back. I think that will be my first. Probably won't be too long! :-! Plus it will cost me less than the Daytona I've been lusting after! I'll have to add some more Panerai's to my sig. I think the 111 will be the first.


----------



## VAORISMAN (Feb 13, 2006)

Sean,

When I wear my Submersible, I look at it and think, "Man, what a cool watch."


----------



## mike1g (Sep 28, 2006)

Well said mate!



Strandvaskeren said:


> One of the things I love about Panerais is that it "flies under the radar". If you win the lottery, buying a Ferrari and a Rolex (or maybe a Porsche and a Patek instead) is probably the first thing many think of. Now they are all 4 very strong brands, very nice items, and have very real fans, but if you see a guy with a Ferrari and a Rolex, you don't know if he's a true enthusiast or just someone rich. On the other hand, if you see someone with a Caterham and a Panerai you KNOW he didn't just buy those due to lack of imagination, he will be a true Caterham and Panerai fan.
> 
> I'm not trying to offend any Rolex fans out there, I'm certain that Rolex fans are every bit as enthusiastic about their watches as Panerai fans are about Panerais, but if you see someone with a Rolex you have no idea if it's a diehard fan or just someone that inherited some cash and bought a Rolex because it's a brand he (and his neighbors) recognize. If you see someone with a Panerai on his wrist, you KNOW you've found a paneristi.. :-d


----------



## mrmilo (Jan 19, 2009)

I felt the same way. I decided to get my third nice watch about a month ago, and purchased my PAM 111 yesterday...and up to the point of purchase, I'm thinking, am I really paying *this* *much* for *this* *watch*?

I have no regrets. I LOVE this watch. I went through the whole debate with myself...its movement, size, who is Panerai anyway, will it look like I have tiny wrists just cause it's so big, so on and so forth...

This watch is amazing. To give you some perspective regarding myself, I bough an Omega Speedmaster Broad Arrow in February of this year. I decided on the leather strap/deployment because I liked the way the strap set off the watch and looked good. I am an Omega fan and have two, but I rarely wear my BA because of it's strap. It just doesn't feel comfortable to me.

Take the above paragraph into account, and then throw in a thick leather strap with a big case, and how should it feel? My thoughts were, maybe I'd wind up in the same boat, nice watch but not comfortable to wear. Wrong! This watch is amazingly comfortable, it really is, I don't truly understand why either...it just is.

And it doesn't dwarf my wrist, and I just love the sandwich dial and the "device protecting the crown". It's just a great watch. I got it to be my truly casual watch, but I'm wondering if it's ever coming off my wrist


----------

